# IUI cost



## kaz29 (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new to this area as I've been posting under Clomid before but I'm not allowed any more supplies!
Had my first appointment with my new consultant (a massive improvement on my last one). The next steps for me are likely to be ovarian induction or IUI but I'll have to pay privately as NHS treatment is only available to under 35's in Manchester (apparently the PCT figure that with a 3 year waiting list, treatment would start quite late at 38     )
I've looked at the fees on a couple of web-sites but it's not really clear if the cost includes everything.

Could anyone clarify for me whether all costs (consultants appointments, medication etc) are usually included in the price of private IUI/OI? If not, what additional costs are generally incurred?

As we'll probably only be able to fund 2 or 3 attempts, would I be best to go straight for IUI or is it worth trying OI first? Not sure of the success rates for each treatment but I would've thought that IUI would be higher?

Thanks in advance ladies,

Kaz


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Just to let you know, I am paying private for iui.

My drugs cost £193 per cycle, this is for pregnyl and menopur (I have not used more than one box of menopur, so not sure if that will be charged as extra), I have to then pay for cyclogest pessaries (NHS script price)

my fees are per cycle £55 for the hospital charges and £450 to my consul.  That covers all scans, phone calls and the procedure, I don't have any blood tests with my consul.

I have been told that iui with injectibles is between 15-16% success (my consul had 23% last year), sorry have no idea about OI.
Hope that helps

good luck strawbs xxx


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Kaz,

I live in Manchester and have just started private treatment at MFS. I didn't know you could get it funded through NHS if you were under 35, cos I am!! 

Anyway not really bothered as my last consultant was crap and this one is really good! In fact, he was on TV last night on that panorama (spelt wrong) programme at 8.30pm. He is called Brian Lieberman and he is a professor! He is lovely too.

I personally think that IUI is better than just OI. If you think it has got to be better as they get all those sperm as high up as possible!! Probably more than 'normal'!! However, Im no expert and I don't have any real facts or experiences to draw on. 

I have just started my first cycle of IUI and was basted yesterday! So now on 2ww. 

If I was you, I would go for IUI. Just so you know, so far I have had to pay.......
£165 consultation
£250 (ish) tests( both you and your partner have to have a number of tests done first before they will start treatment.
£50 smear (I had this done here to save time but if you have a upto date result from your GP then you can use this) I didn't so had to have one. It would have taken 8 weeks with my GP to get results. At MFS it took 3.
£145 - drugs
£600 treatment. This includes OI, IUI, all blood tests and scans - and they do alot!

If it fails this time, I will have to £600 for next cycle. If your not sure go for a consultation and see what they have to say. To get an appointment though at MFS you have to be refered from your GP or another consultant. 

If you can, get a copy of all your notes from current hospital or GP, so you can take them with you. They then have a clearer picture.

MFS told me their stats. They told me 1st IUI 15% Chance and then think 2nd was about 25% and then up again. 

It is very difficult to know what to do, I suppose it depends on how long you have been trying. For me its been 3 years. How long have you been ? 
Hope this helps!!
XX


----------



## kaz29 (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks very much to both of you for your help.

My new consultant actually works out of the Bridgewater Hospital, so I'll probably go straight to IUI at MFS as they're also based there. I'd already had the tests and they've sent my notes on, so that should save me some money! Been trying since June 05 & trying to stay positive.

Good luck with your 2WW Starfish! I saw Brian Leiberman on Panorama last night. It must be re-assuring to have your consultant on a panel of experts!

Kaz x


----------



## Green Eyes (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi I am new to this whole site and am currently waiting to see if my period starts on the 25th or not (hopefully) after having IUI treatment on Wednesday the 10th.  I have got my treatment on the NHS but have to pay as my partner has two children from a previous marriage the cost through our NHS is £420 inclusive of blood tests, scans, consultant fees etc.  We could have got a three deal package of £1,200 but could not afford that amount at the time.  I have been reading the comments on this site and think that everybone on it is very brave.  Does anyone know by the if anyone has conceived with their first IUI treatment straight off?


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Your very welcome Kaz, we might meet in the waiting room and not know each other!! Good luck with it all. I felt very anxious yesterday and stayed at home to rest. But I have actually felt much better today in work, with things to take my mind off this. However, Im a teacher and at lunch time I saw a year 11 girl come into school with her new little baby. It made me so mad, I tried to remain calm, but it hurt. Life is soooo unfair!!!

Hi green eyes - hope your 2ww wait is going ok. Not long now untill you know. Hope it is  !!I agree that everyone is very brave, I wish I was braver at times. Sometimes I just want to stay in bed all day and cry!!

I'm not really that sure about IUI and if it can work 1st time. It must work 1st time for some people, and I have come across it on this site, but often or not you see people having it a few times. Its sooo difficult. For it to work 1st time all we need is a bit of luck and at the end of the day thats all it comes down to.

Good luck to both of you. This site does help, I have only used it for about a week or so and it does make me feel better. We should keep in contact as we are at the same stages!
CXX
CXX


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

We are at Glasgow Nuffield and paid £135 for initial consultation.  I will have to go through some tests though DH won't as we're using donor sperm.  The DIUI procedure is about £500.  We're mainly concerned about the cost of the drugs package as they list it as being £800!  This doesn't seem right - could it be the one for IVF/ICSI treatment they mean?  I have mild PCOS and have been told I'd need clomid to conceive (if everything with DH was fine).  As such, our consultant intimated that I'd either have to have clomid+injections or some other drug treatment.  I'm a bit confused as he wasn't very clear


----------

